# Änderung im Battlenet Accountverwaltung



## neoface (7. März 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe mich eben mal wieder in die Accountverwaltung eingeloggt und da hat sich der Status von D3 geändert! Früher stand da ja "Predownload in kürze verfügbar", oder so ähnlich, und es lies sich nicht anklicken. Seit heute steht "Global" darunter und man kann sich den D3 Account darin ansehen. Ein Download ist aber weiterhin nicht verfügbar.
Da stellt sich die Frage, ob der Release mit großen Schritten näher rückt? 


Grüße, N.


----------



## stefanru (7. März 2012)

NICE! danke für die info ..... 
da kommt was


----------



## Riccho (8. März 2012)

Bei mir auch... Vorfreu...


----------



## Delröy1 (8. März 2012)

für beta spieler gab es nen deutschen downloader, der aber nix läd! dieser wurde wieder rausgenommen so dass es weiterhin nur englisch zum spielen gibt! also wie erwartet dauer es noch länger!


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

Ich bestelle meine Games normalerweise bei sonem kleinen Spiele-Lieferanten. Ich weiss nicht wie der das macht, aber seine Datums-Angaben waren in der Vergangenheit 100%ig zuverlässig (zumindest bei den Spielen, die ich mir da gekauft habe). Jetzt steht bei ihm April 2012, also geh ich davon aus, es wird April 2012. Würde ja auch mit dem neuen Battle.net-Status zusammen passen.


----------

